# Is it possible as a single parent???



## nicbones (Jul 30, 2009)

Hi!
Im new to the forum and wondering if anyone has any advice at all. Im a single parent who has a 5 and 3 year old. Im a nurse. Im planning to make the move to Aus with the kids in the next year. Im just wondering how hard it will be on my own???? Im determined but terrified at the same time as im on my own if it dosent work out....


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi Nic, 

Welcome to the forum. 

If you use the search facility I think that there have been some single parents making the move before....

A few things that come immediately to mind....
The children's other parent has to give consent for them to move 
The cost of day care while you are at work 
Lack of family support if you are close to your family now

However since you say that you are determined I'm sure those things won't hold you back 

What visa will you be applying for? A sponsored one since you're a nurse?

Regards,
Karen


----------



## nicbones (Jul 30, 2009)

Hi Karen,
Thankyou for the welcome. Im really not sure what visa to go for. Im not sure how long i will need to have been qualified for to get this visa. I know i need to have been working at least 3o hours per week which i have. 
As for childcare, my parents work so im more than used to sorting out childcare. A nightmare, but its do able!!!! I wont need my childrens fathers permission as he dosent see them anyway. Im really hoping that because im so used to doing everything on my own now i will just about cope with doing this!!!!!! It would just be nice to have someone to go throughit all with!!!!!!


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Nic, 

I think that legally you'll need the fathers permission whether he sees them or not - I seem to remember this from a previous post. 

If you do a search for nurses we have quite a few members who are nurses and have come over on sponsored visas. 

There are also the sticky posts at the top of the forum that have heaps of info in them about checking your eligibility and visas. 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## nicbones (Jul 30, 2009)

Hi Karen,

Its a bizzare situation! I know i have to get his permission but i doubt he will refuse. If he does then i realise it will be another massive hurdle going to court etc. I really dont see why i should have to as i recieve no maintenance and he has no contact, but then that is another story!!!

Thankyou for pointing me to the sticky threads. As usual im blind and didnt notice them!!! I will have a look through them and get a better idea of what to go for. My oldest bro emigrated over on the defacto spouse visa. He now has citizenship and lives in Melbourne so he should have some tips too.

Thanks again,
regards, Nicky


----------

